# Monitorização Clima Global e Teleconexões 2010



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

Tópico de monitorização e discussão do clima global,  ciclos, padrões e teleconexões em 2010


*Links úteis:*


Clima Global

 NOAA National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)
 NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS)
 Remote Sensing Systems (RSS)
 University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH)


*NAO - Oscilação Atlântico Norte*
 NOAA Climate Prediction Center - NAO (North Atlantic Oscillation)
 North Atlantic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 North Atlantic Oscillation


*AO - Oscilação Ártico*
 Climate Prediction Center - Arctic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 Arctic Oscillation (AO) time series


*ENSO - El Nino-Oscilação Sul*
 NOOA Climate Prediction Center - El Niño / Southern Oscillation (ENSO)
 BOM Australia Seasonal Outlooks ENSO Wrap-Up


*AAO Oscilação Antártica*
 Antarctic Oscillation - Climate Prediction Center


*PNA Padrão Pacífico-América do Norte*
 Climate Prediction Center - Pacific/North American Pattern



*MJO Oscilação Madden Julian*
 Climate Prediction Center - Madden Julian Oscillation
 Wikipedia Madden–Julian oscillation


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2010 às 09:49)

Mantemos-nos com El-Niño moderado/forte, mas já passámos o Pico que foi em Dezembro passado.
Os modelos prevêem que enfraqueça gradualmente até ao final da Primavera (do hemisfério norte) passando o ENSO a neutral no Verão

















> The Pacific Ocean sea surface temperature (SST) remains warmer than the long-term average across the central and eastern tropical Pacific. The SST anomaly map for January shows warm anomalies in excess of +1°C covering most of the tropical Pacific east of the dateline, with anomalies exceeding +2°C in parts of the central Pacific. The map also shows near-normal SSTs covering most of the western Pacific and northern waters around Australia. The monthly NINO indices for January were +1.1°C, +1.5°C and +1.2°C for NINO3, NINO3.4 and NINO4 respectively. All NINO indices cooled in relation to the December anomalies.
> 
> In terms of weekly data, the most recent NINO indices are +0.9°C, +1.2°C and +1.0°C for NINO3, NINO3.4 and NINO4 respectively. When compared with two weeks ago, each of the NINO indices has cooled slightly; NINO3 and NINO4 cooled by approximately 0.3°C, and NINO3.4 by approximately 0.5°C. The 7-day SST anomaly map shows warm anomalies in excess of +1°C covering most of the tropical Pacific east of 170°E, while ocean temperatures are more than 2°C above average between the date-line and 140°W. When compared with anomalies observed a fortnight ago, the central and eastern Pacific sea surface has cooled slightly. An animation of recent SST changes is available.
> 
> ...






> Posted by: JeffMasters, 2:32 PM GMT on Febuary 03, 2010
> 
> *El Niño is weakening.* Ocean temperatures over the Eastern and Central Pacific have gradually cooled over the past few weeks, and it now appears that the El Niño event of 2009 - 2010 has peaked. Ocean temperatures in the area 5°N - 5°S, 120°W - 170°W, also called the "Niña 3.4 region", crossed below the 1.5°C threshold for a strong El Niño into the "moderate" range in mid-January, and were 1.2°C above average on January 31, according to the Australian Bureau of Meteorology. If temperatures decline further into the 0.5°C - 1.0°C above average range, this will be a "weak" El Niño. The peak warmth of this event appears to have been late December - early January.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2010 às 11:14)

Ao contrário da percepção geral, Janeiro foi um mês quente a nível global. Se na Euroásia e partes dos EUA houve frio e nevões significativos, a temperatura da água nos Oceanos balançou o frio continental, uma mistura que não será alheia aos muitos nevões significativos neste Janeiro com frio continental e humidade oceânica. Nas medições de temperatura por satélite da baixa troposfera foi mesmo o Janeiro mais quente desde que há registos (32 anos). O El Nino e La Nina tem enorme impacto na temperatura global da baixa troposfera medida por satélite, quer nas anomalias negativas, quer nas positivas, e os meses que rodeiam o pico destes ciclos tendem a ser os mais quentes ou mais frios nas medições por satélite. O pico deste El Nino terá sido em meados/finais de Dezembro.


*Medições Superfície (com interpolação)*

*GISS*







*NOAA/CPC*

Temperatura





Precipitação






*Medições Satélite (baixa troposfera)*

*UAH:*





(Gráfico de Roy Spencer)


----------



## Vince (7 Mar 2010 às 17:14)

Temperatura global em Fevereiro. As medições por satélite continuam a mostrar um mês quente a nível global provocado pelo El Nino, o 2º Fevereiro mais quente desde os registos satélite (o mais quente foi Fevereiro relacionado com o "super" El Nino de 1998) apesar dum Inverno significativamente frio nalgumas zonas do hemisfério Norte. A AO (oscilação árctico) negativa parece ter impedido que todo este calor se distribuísse normalmente para os pólos.


*Medições Superfície (com interpolação)*

*GISS*








*Medições Satélite (baixa troposfera)*

*UAH:*
Nota: O método de cálculo deste mês já foi feito com uma nova versão da UAH para corrigir alguns problemas detectados.



> The new dataset version does not change the long-term trend in the dataset, nor does it yield revised record months; it does, however, reduce some of the month-to-month variability, which has been slowly increasing over time.
> 
> Version 5.3 accounts for the mismatch between the average seasonal cycle produced by the older MSU and the newer AMSU instruments. This affects the value of the individual monthly departures, but does not affect the year to year variations, and thus the overall trend remains the same.
> 
> ...







(Gráfico de Roy Spencer)


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2010 às 20:08)

A fase negativa conjunta NAO e AO é a maior desde que há registos (1950), que além de frio e chuva nuns locais, levou calor a outros, como por exemplo um registo histórico de anomalia positiva no mês de Fevereiro da água no Atlântico a sul do stormtrack, sobretudo a sul/sudoeste das Canárias e Cabo Verde, devido ao regime de ventos.  


*Anomalia SST em Fevereiro*







*Pressão atmosférica Inverno 2009/2010 versus Normal 1968/1998*







*Anomalia Vento*








> Sea Surface Temperatures (SSTs) in the Atlantic's Main Development Region for hurricanes were at their highest February level on record last month, according to an analysis of historical SST data from the UK Hadley Center. SST data goes back to 1850, though there is much missing data before 1910 and during WWI and WWII. The region between 10°N and 20°N, between the coast of Africa and Central America, is called the Main Development Region (MDR) because virtually all African waves originate in this region. These African waves account for 85% of all Atlantic major hurricanes and 60% of all named storms. When SSTs in the MDR are much above average during hurricane season, a very active season typically results (if there is no El Niño event present.)
> 
> SSTs in the Main Development Region (10°N to 20°N and 20°W to 85°W) were an eye-opening 1.02°C above average during February. This easily beats the previous record of 0.83°C set in 1998. SSTs in the Main Development Region are already warmer than they were during June of last year, which is pretty remarkable, considering February is usually the coldest month of the year for SSTs in the North Atlantic. The 1.02°C anomaly is the 6th highest monthly SST anomaly for the MDR on record. The only other months with higher anomalies all occurred during 2005 (April, May, June, July, and September 2005 had anomalies of 1.06°C - 1.23°C).
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2010 às 19:31)

Modelos Enso


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2010 às 18:24)

*Oscilação Atlântico Norte (NAO)*







*Oscilação Ártico (AO)*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2010 às 01:53)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

*Maio foi o mês mais quente de que há registo*

O mês de Maio foi mês mais quente desde que há registo no planeta Terra. Portugal não foi excepção, registando até uma onda de calor entre os dias 17 e 23.
O mês de Maio foi o mais quente desde que há registo, de acordo com a NOAA, equivalente ao Instituto de Meteorologia em Portugal. É o 303º mês seguido mais quente na média global do século XX. “Desde Fevereiro de 1985, cada mês tem sido mais quente do que a média do século XX”, disse Deke Arndt, chefe da monitorização climática do NOAA, por telefone a partir de Asheville, Carolina do Norte, à agência Reuters.
A maioria dos países do mundo sentiu diferenças nas temperaturas, com mais incidência na parte  oriental da América do Norte, no Brasil oriental, na Europa oriental, no sul da África, na Rússia oriental e na África equatorial. A província chinesa de Yunnan registou o mais quente mês de Maio desde 1951, assim como em Ontario, Canadá.
Também em Portugal Continental, o mês de Maio teve temperaturas elevadas. Entre os dias 17 e 23, foi registada uma onda de calor em algumas zonas do país, nomeadamente em alguns locais no litoral e em parte do Alentejo. No final de Maio, o número de dias com temperaturas máxima igual ou superior a 25ºC e a 30ºC foi superior ao valor normal. No Continente, a temperatura média do ar foi superior ao valor médio registado entre 1971e 2000, com mais 0,6ºC.
A precipitação ocorrida neste mês  foi inferior ao normal (36,3 mm) , com anomalia de -34,9mm, apontando-o assim como um mês seco a normal em Portugal continental.
A nível mundial, e tendo em conta apenas a temperatura global média, o período entre Março e Maio aparece como o mais quente jamais registado. As temperaturas dos oceanos à superfície, nesse mesmo período, colocam-no como o segundo mais quente de sempre, depois de 1998. Além dos registos de um mês de Maio mais quente que o normal, as temperaturas à superfície bateram recordes – para o calor na terra e nos oceanos – nos períodos de Março a Maio e de Janeiro a Maio, segundo dados da organização.
A combinação da temperatura da Terra com a dos oceanos, à superfície, para Maio foi de 15,46ºC, acima da média do século XX, que era de 14,8ºC. A temperatura à superfície da Terra em Maio foi de 12,15º C, que é 1,04ºC acima da média do século passado – o mais quente já registado.
A tendência de aquecimento global a longo prazo, tendo em conta que o gelo do mar Árctico está a diminuir, assim como a quantidade de neve que cobre a Terra, vai ao encontro da ciência que defende as mudanças climáticas, acrescenta Arndt. Vários cientistas do clima acreditam que a superfície da Terra está a aquecer, em parte devido às emissões de gases com efeito estufa, incluindo dióxido de carbono. 

Vera Rodrigues

JN


----------



## SocioMeteo (17 Jun 2010 às 10:48)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Gerofil disse:


> *Maio foi o mês mais quente de que há registo*
> 
> O mês de Maio foi mês mais quente desde que há registo no planeta Terra. Portugal não foi excepção, registando até uma onda de calor entre os dias 17 e 23.
> O mês de Maio foi o mais quente desde que há registo, de acordo com a NOAA, equivalente ao Instituto de Meteorologia em Portugal. É o 303º mês seguido mais quente na média global do século XX. “Desde Fevereiro de 1985, cada mês tem sido mais quente do que a média do século XX”, disse Deke Arndt, chefe da monitorização climática do NOAA, por telefone a partir de Asheville, Carolina do Norte, à agência Reuters.
> ...



Por o que tenho conhecimento a temperatura Media mensal do mes de Maio na cidade de Lisboa foi de 17,5º graus em Lisboa e no Porto de 16,5º graus julgo q os valores estão dentro dos valores normais sentidos neste mes os valores de precipitação em Lisboa foi de cerca de 30 mm e no Porto de 50 mm temos então um mes de Maio semi-humido em Lisboa e húmido no Porto. Tivemos de facto uma vaga de calor entre os dias 18-25 de Maio que se estabilizou em toda a Europa Ocidental Portugal, Espanha, França, Inglaterra ate á Noruega devido ao posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores de referir que em Londres no dia 24 de Maio a temperatura foi de 28ºgraus em Paris no dia 25 de 29º graus em Bordeaux (cidade q tal e qual como o Porto ou Leiria também sempre 1 ou 2 meses secos e n é por isso que deixa de ter um clima temperado atlântico) de 31º Graus para dizer q n é só em Portugal que faz calor e reforçar a ideia q o território português está sujeito as mesmas massas de ar que a Europa Atlântica mais que da Europa Mediterrânica. Existiu essa vaga de calor de facto mas de referir que entre 5-15 de Maio tivemos dias relativamente frios no Porto nos dias 5 e 11 as temperaturas baixaram aos 4º e 5º graus em Lisboa aos 9º no dia 10 de Maio registou-se precipitação em forma de neve no alto da serra da Estrela, isto para dizer o quê que no meu ponto de vista e olhando apenas para estes valores o mes de Maio encontra-se dentro dos normativos sentidos nos anos anteriores e mais se olharmos para trás vemos que os meses de Inverno foram bem chuvosos e com temperaturas medias baixas particularmente os meses de Fevereiro e Março tivemos sempre com Baixas pressões o mes de Abril também foi chuvoso o que nos indica que até a data este ano tem sido um ano com valores altos de precipitação o que é bom e com valores de temperatura não exageradamente elevadas, até este mes de Junho ate á data e já estamos no dia 17 temos tido temperaturas não exageradamente elevadas e tivemos em todo o território de Portugal continental mas especialmente a Norte e centro do pais na semana passada dias de forte precipitação o que também irão trazer de novo um mes de Junho como um mes húmido e semi-humido em muitas regiões não só no Norte e centro do pais mas também a centro-sul do pais. O que neste 1º semestre do ano se pode concluir é que essas teses alarmistas de que Portugal vai se tornar num pais semi-árido etc. pelo menos neste ano não está a ter validade nenhuma e mais se entrarmos no campo da especulação eu tenho a forte convicção que olhando para o anticiclone dos Açores que anda um pouco estranho julgo q pode na Europa Ocidental acontecer o Inverso ou seja o Anticiclone dos Açores se posicionar cada vez mais a sul e a Europa Ocidental ter um aumento considerável da precipitação e abaixamento das temperaturas e por sua vez um aumento da temperatura e redução da precipitação na Europa a Oriental como maior influencias de massas de ar continentais como aconteceu neste Inverno onde em Janeiro na Grécia, Chipre, etc., existiu uma vaga de calor onde se registaram valores de 26º,27º em pleno mes de Janeiro nesses países mas como disse é só uma convicção. Que o aquecimento global existe sim pois os valores assim o demonstram o que acho é que os seus efeitos não vão ser assim tão catastróficos como se diz por ai... Como demonstra esta notícia do JN pura notícia especulativa e catastrófica típica dos média.

Cumps


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2010 às 11:28)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

*Maio seco e com onda de calor -* O mês de Maio, em Portugal Continental, foi caracterizado por valores baixos de precipitação e por um período quente entre 17 e 23 de Maio, durante o qual se registou, em muitos locais do litoral e parte do Alentejo, uma onda de calor. Assim, no final do mês, o número de dias com temperatura máxima superior ou igual a 25ºC e a 30ºC foi superior ao valor normal.
Desta forma, no continente, o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar foi superior ao valor médio 1971-2000 (com anomalia de +0.6ºC), enquanto os valores médios da temperatura média e mínima do ar foram próximos da normal (com anomalia de +0.3ºC e -0.2ºC, respectivamente).
Relativamente ao valor de precipitação ocorrida em Maio (36.3mm), este foi inferior ao valor da normal 1971-2000 (anomalia de -34.9mm), classificando-se como um mês seco a normal no continente. Relatório Mensal do Clima aqui.

INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA


----------



## Kispo (25 Jun 2010 às 13:39)

La Niña às portas; as temperaturas deverão começar a descer a nível global no próximo semestre.


----------



## Kispo (2 Jul 2010 às 11:34)

*A queda das temperaturas já deu início:*

Passagem a La Niña, continuação de actividade solar baixa até ao momento e talvez alguma actividade vulcânica a surgir a médio prazo (estou-me a lembrar do katla tendo em conta registos do passado Eyjafjallajokull-Katla), podem vir a baixar significativamente as temperaturas a nível global. Mas isto sou apenas eu a falar :P

Junho (UAH)


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2010 às 22:19)

> *La Niña conditions are likely to develop during July - August 2010.*
> 
> During June 2010, sea surface temperature (SST) anomalies continued to decrease across the equatorial Pacific Ocean, with negative anomalies expanding across the central and eastern Pacific (Fig. 1). While the rate of decrease slowed during June, all of the Niño indices were cooler compared to the previous month (Fig. 2). The subsurface heat content (average temperatures in the upper 300m of the ocean, Fig. 3) also remained below-average during the month. Subsurface temperature anomalies became increasingly negative in the east-central equatorial Pacific and extended to the surface across the eastern half of the basin (Fig. 4). Also during June, enhanced convection persisted over Indonesia, while the area of suppressed convection strengthened and expanded westward over the western and central equatorial Pacific (Fig. 5). Enhanced low-level easterly trade winds and anomalous upper-level westerly winds prevailed over the western and central equatorial Pacific. Collectively, these oceanic and atmospheric anomalies reflect developing La Niña conditions. .
> 
> The majority of models now predict La Niña conditions (SST anomalies less than or equal to -0.5oC in the Niño-3.4 region) to develop during June-August and to continue through early 2011 (Fig. 6). Confidence in this outcome is reinforced by the recent performance of the NCEP Climate Forecast System (CFS) (Fig. 7), the large reservoir of colder-than-average subsurface water (Fig. 3), and signs of coupling with the atmospheric circulation. Therefore, La Niña conditions are likely to develop during July-August 2010.



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.html


----------



## Gerofil (1 Ago 2010 às 17:12)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

Enquanto o verão no hemisfério norte se tem mostrado verdadeiramente quente em vastas regiões, o inverno austral deste ano tem marcado impiedosamente temperaturas frequentemente abaixo dos 80 ºC negativos …


----------



## 1337 (1 Ago 2010 às 17:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Enquanto o verão no hemisfério norte se tem mostrado verdadeiramente quente em vastas regiões, o inverno austral deste ano tem marcado impiedosamente temperaturas frequentemente abaixo dos 80 ºC negativos …



80 negativos????
tas a falar na antartida?xD


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2010 às 19:08)

1337 disse:


> 80 negativos????
> tas a falar na antartida?xD



Inverno austral refere-se ao inverno do hemisfério sul, mas suponho que os -80ºC sejam obviamente na Antártida.


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2010 às 20:49)

Sim, obviamente apenas na Antártida. 
As mínimas dos últimos 30 dias em várias estações da Antártida:









Já agora, a temperatura mais baixa medida numa estação oficial até hoje é precisamente na estação russa Vostok na Antártida, que está aí nesse gráfico, *-89.2°C* medidos a 21 Julho de 1983


A Normal de Vostok  é esta:


----------



## 1337 (1 Ago 2010 às 21:11)

mesmo assim -80?
acho que é um bocado abaixo do normal mesmo sendo antartida
ou estarei enganado?


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2010 às 21:26)

Média das mínimas de -75 C em Agosto!!!    
Valor incrível mesmo! Portanto as mínimas na ordem dos -80 C, ainda que um pouco abaixo da normal, serão bastante usuais não?

Mandem uns fumos ou poeiras vermelhos para o ar, e já estamos em Marte!


----------



## stormy (1 Ago 2010 às 21:30)

rozzo disse:


> Média das mínimas de -75 C em Agosto!!!
> Valor incrível mesmo! Portanto as mínimas na ordem dos -80 C, ainda que um pouco abaixo da normal, serão bastante usuais não?
> 
> Mandem uns fumos ou poeiras vermelhos para o ar, e já estamos em Marte!



O equador marciano é certamente mais quente


----------



## Zerrui (1 Ago 2010 às 23:27)

QUOTE=Vince;219510]http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.html[/QUOTE]

Caro Vince:
A propósito do fenómeno "El Niño", deixe-me (gostava de saber se há um limbo onde os textos são avaliados e depois deferida ou não a sua divulgação nos Fóruns sem disso se dar conta ao autor - poderá dizer-mopor correio electrónico?) mostrar uma visão simplificada que eventualmente será útil aos visitantes:
O aquecimento desigual do Globo Terrestre está na origem de uma faixa superiormente aquecida que acompanha o Equador e em duas zonas menos aquecidas nas calotes polares. Como existe atmosfera (e oceanos, claro) estabelece-se um mecanismo de distribuição desse calor que tem como primeiro passo a ascensão do ar mais aquecido, que sobe e arrefece. Junto ao solo esse ar é substituído pelo que ocupa as regiões a norte e a sul que, por sua vez, deixa lugar ao tal ar que ficou frio ao subir. Pareceria haver então duas grandes circulações atmosféricas para distribuir calor e procurar o equilíbrio térmico mas tal não sucede e os trajectos das massas de ar acabam por ser mais complicados, embora fisicamente fáceis de aceitar. No entanto, se ocorrem várias células de circulação entre a Região Equatorial e as Polares, o certo é a existência, junto ao solo, perto do Equador, de ventos persistentes de nordeste do lado norte e de sueste do lado sul. No tempo das viagens marítimas à vela chamaram-lhes "trade winds" e os descobrimentos foram feitos à custa deles, com as nossas caravelas a quase tocarem o Nordeste brasileiro quando pretendiam descer para o Atlântico Sul. Também no Pacífico esses ventos se sentem, passando por cima das altas cordilheiras montanhosas do interior do Chile, por exemplo, para o alto mar e, ao soprarem sobre as águas costeiras, arrastavam a água da superfície e levavam a que emergissem as águas profundas, mais frias, mais ricas para a pesca. Há uma eternidade de anos que isso acontece mas só agora se reparou que o facto de esse regime de ventos falhar é consequência da ruptura da circulação característica da atmosfera. Ora, se ela falha, todo o sistema climático é afectado por causa das hesitações na distribuição do calor solar. O termo "El Niño" aparece por os pescadores falarem castelhano e se quererem referir a uma perturbação mais frequente por altura de "la Navidad" e que os prejudica muitíssimo. Não é realmente o nome do lobo mas é o sinal mais evidenciado de que algo corre mal lá por cima. Cá em baixo, porém, tudo corre bem, com os meteorologistas primeiro e os climatologistas logo a seguir a darem atenção à informação empírica do saber de experiência feito. Não nos percamos a estudar a s consequeências. Atiremo-nos agora às causas: o que é que leva a atmosfera a alterar regularmente o seu ritmo?
Esperando não ter maçado com um assunto tão debatido e certamente do seu conhecimento, cumprimento-o e felicito-o pelo site. (por favor, contacte-me para me ilucidar sobre as regras que eu posso ter estado a infringir - será que me enganei no tipo de diálogo a estabelecer entre os participantes?)


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2010 às 00:26)

Vostok, a 3420 m de altitude:


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2010 às 14:53)

*Temperaturas mais altas de sempre registadas este ano em 17 países*



> Dezassete países já registaram este ano as temperaturas mais altas de sempre, avança a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM). Só em Portugal já se revistaram quatro ondas de calor desde Maio.
> 
> Em três meses, Portugal registou quatro ondas de calor, ou seja, períodos de pelo menos seis dias com temperaturas cinco graus superiores à média. Estes extremos contribuíram para tornar Julho o mês mais quente dos últimos 79 anos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2010 às 22:21)

*Especialistas devem estudar rapidamente alterações das correntes atmosféricas*

Os especialistas do clima devem estudar o mais rápido possível as alterações das correntes de ar, ligadas às graves inundações do Paquistão e à onda de calor sem precedentes na Rússia, afirmou hoje um perito.
Este verão registou-se uma meteorologia particularmente difícil, com as chuvas excepcionais que assolam o Paquistão há várias semanas, uma onda de calor que está a provocar graves incêndios na Rússia, os deslizamentos de terras provocados pelas chuvas torrenciais na China e a divisão em dois de um icebergue gigantesco na Gronelândia. De acordo com a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM), estes acontecimentos são excepcionais, mesmo tendo em conta as condições climáticas extremas de algumas regiões.
Trata-se de "uma sequência de acontecimentos sem precedentes", que "ultrapassa, em intensidade, duração e localização geográfica, todos os acontecimentos históricos anteriores". "Isto coloca uma questão urgente para a ciência do clima: saber se a frequência e a duração dos episódios de bloqueio estão em vias de evoluir", explica a OMM, em comunicado.
O director do programa de investigação do clima da OMM e da UNESCO, Ghassem Asrar, explica que estes acontecimentos dramáticos no Paquistão e na Rússia têm origem num fenómeno de bloqueio de correntes atmosféricas. Tais bloqueios, que podem provocar uma intensificação da humidade (logo, da chuva) ou do calor, parecem estar a tornar-se cada vez mais frequentes e longos.
Segundo Ghassem Asrar, os investigadores europeus tinham previsto, algumas semanas antes da sua chegada, um fenómeno de bloqueio: estes peritos "assinalaram claramente esta informação e acompanharam-na", assegurando que "certamente que estes dois acontecimentos no Paquistão e na Rússia estão ligados".
Os movimentos de bloqueio devem ser estudados de perto, à semelhança dos fenómenos El Niño e El Niña no Oceano Pacífico, acrescentou Ghassem Asrar. As respostas a estes fenómenos são importantes porque têm "um impacto na vida das pessoas e na propriedade, como mostram os exemplos do Paquistão e da China".

DN


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2010 às 11:34)

*Current extreme weather events*

*Unprecedented sequence of extreme weather events - *Several regions of the world are currently coping with severe weather-related events: flash floods and widespread flooding in large parts of Asia and parts of Central Europe while other regions are also affected: by heatwave and drought in Russian Federation, mudslides in China and severe droughts in sub-Saharan Africa. While a longer time range is required to establish whether an individual event is attributable to climate change, the sequence of current events matches IPCC projections of more frequent and more intense extreme weather events due to global warming. The Monsoon activity in Pakistan and other countries in South-East Asia is aggravated by the la Niña phenomenon, now well established in the Pacific Ocean. 
The Pakistan Meteorological Department (PMD) has been issuing warnings since the onset of the pre-Monsoon season in mid-June and issues continuous weather and flood advisories and warnings to assist in emergency relief (http://www.pakmet.com.pk) Heavy and persistent rainfall has been recorded since July causing severe flash floods and widespread flooding. The event affected first the north-western part of Pakistan and later extended to large parts of the country, with Khyber-Pakhtonkwa, Punjab and Sindh among the most affected provinces. The province of Khyber-Pakhtonkwa received nearly 180 % excess of total July rainfall compared to the monthly long-term average. 
According to Roshydromet, the Russian Federal Service for Hydrometeorology and Environmental Monitoring, July 2010 is the warmest month ever in Moscow since the beginning of modern meteorological records, 130 years ago. Temperature has exceeded the long-term average by 7.8° C (compared to the previous record in July 1938 with 5.3° C above average). Record high temperatures varying between 35° C and 38.2° C were registered for more than 7 consecutive days end July, with the heatwave continuing into August. The daily temperature of 38.2° C on 29 July was the highest ever in Moscow (compared to a long-term average of approximately 23° C). The minimum temperature of nearly 25°C (recorded during the night before sunrise) also scored a significant increase compared to the historical average of about 14° C. Those temperatures are characteristic for a heatwave of a rare intensity and duration. For related information: Research on reactive gases
The World Meteorological Organization coordinates the global collection of climate data for long-term scientific research. The Organization, with its partners, is working towards a Global Framework for Climate Services, decided upon in 2009 by World Climate Conference-3, to provide information and services for adapting to climate change.
*Scientists projected an increase in intensity and frequency of extreme weather events - *Several diverse extreme weather events are occurring concurrently around the world, giving rise to an unprecedented loss of human life and property. They include the record heatwave and wildfires in the Russian Federation, monsoonal flooding in Pakistan, rain-induced landslides in China, and calving of a large iceberg from the Greenland ice sheet. These should be added to the extensive list of extreme weather-related events, such as droughts and fires in Australia and a record number of high-temperature days in the eastern United States of America, as well as other events that occurred earlier in the year. 
The heatwave in the European part of the Russian Federation is associated with a persistent pressure ridge that appeared in June 2010. Initially, it was associated with the Azores high, but later was reinforced by a strong inflow of warm air from the Middle East. More than 20 daily temperature records were broken including the absolute maximum temperature in Moscow. The high temperatures triggered massive forest and peat fires in the European part of the country. Some villages were burned completely, with smoke and smog adversely and greatly affecting the health and well-being of tens of millions of people. 
The floods in Pakistan were caused by strong monsoon rains. According to the Pakistan Meteorological Department, the instant rain intensity reached 300 mm over a 36-hour period. The strong monsoon rains led to the highest water levels in 110 years in the Indus River in the northern part of the country, based on past records available from 1929. More areas in central and south Pakistan are affected by the floods. The death toll to date exceeds 1 600 and more than 6 million people have been displaced. Some reports indicate that 40 million citizens have been affected by the floods.
China is also experiencing its worst floods in decades. The recent death toll due to the mudslide in the Zhouqu county of Gansu province on 7 August 2010 exceeded 700, with more than 1 000 people missing. In addition, 12 million people are reported to have lost their homes owing to the recent floods.
On 5 August 2010, the MODIS sensor on NASA’s Aqua satellite detected calving from the Petermann Glacier in northern Greenland. The largest chunk of ice to calve from the glacier in the past 50 years of observations and data (since 1962) measures more than 200 sq. km. Tens of thousands of icebergs calve yearly from the glaciers of Greenland. However, this one is very large and because of its size more typically resembles icebergs in the Antarctic. 
Climate extremes have always existed, but all the events cited above compare with, or exceed in intensity, duration or geographical extent, the previous largest historical events. According to Roshydromet, studies of the past climate show no record of similar high temperatures since the tenth and eleventh centuries in Ancient Russia. 
The occurrence of all these events at almost the same time raises questions about their possible linkages to the predicted increase in intensity and frequency of extreme events, for example, as stipulated in the IPCC Fourth Assessment Report published in 2007. The Report stated that “…the type, frequency and intensity of extreme events are expected to change as Earth’s climate changes, and these changes could occur even with relatively small mean climate changes. Changes in some types of extreme events have already been observed, for example, increases in the frequency and intensity of heat waves and heavy precipitation events” (Summary for Policy Makers, WG I, FAQ 10.1, p. 122).
Similar questions were also frequently asked following the summer heatwave in Europe in 2003, which was the hottest in continental Europe since at least 1540. In a number of studies, particularly “Human contribution to the European heatwave of 2003” (Nature, 2004) Stott, Stone and Allen stated that “it is very likely (confidence level >90%) that human influence has at least doubled the risk of a heatwave” such as that which occurred in 2003. As Beniston and Diaz report in their paper published in Global and Planetary Change in 2004: “although a single extreme event, however intense, is by no means proof of global warming, the lessons that can be learned from the recent heat wave could be used to help shape future policy response. […] Society will face considerable challenges in trying to cope with heat waves of similar or even greater magnitude to 2003 that are projected to become more common in the latter decades of the 21st century.” 
A series of recent publications indicate that main patterns of atmospheric variability exhibit noticeable changes and are predicted to be different in a warmer climate. Several reports state that climate phenomena such as El Niño and La Niña will be noticeably different from those observed in the past. This poses an urgent question for climate science: whether the frequency and longevity of the blocking episodes are going to change. Research on extreme climate events is one of the focuses of the World Climate Research Programme. For example, its forthcoming workshop on metrics and methodologies of estimation of extreme climate events, to be held in Paris, from 27 to 29 September 2010, will focus on the quantitative estimation of different climate extremes under observed and future climate conditions, thus creating a scientific and methodological basis for the assessment of risks associated with climate extremes and developing indices for their quantification to aid disaster risk management.

World Meteorological Organization


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2010 às 21:32)

Estamos a entrar num evento de La Niña que provavelmente será das maiores das últimas décadas. O maior (ou menor para ser mais preciso) valor mensal de La Niña foi Dezembro de 1973, com -2,1. Se se cumprirem as previsões é muito provável que tal valor venha a ser batido neste inverno:

NOAA






IOD






Se virmos o gráfico da IOD (japonesa), há também a hipótese de termos uma La Niña de longa duração (cerca de ano e meio, dois anos).


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2010 às 21:54)

David sf disse:


> Estamos a entrar num evento de La Niña que provavelmente será das maiores das últimas décadas. O maior (ou menor para ser mais preciso) valor mensal de La Niña foi Dezembro de 1973, com -2,1. Se se cumprirem as previsões é muito provável que tal valor venha a ser batido neste inverno:
> 
> NOAA
> 
> ...



E por isso toca a aproveitar as estas chuvas de inicio de Outono porque cheira-me que depois teremos uma longa seca, porque geralmente uma forte La Nina origina um longo bloqueio aqui no sul do país !!
Por isso Algarvios toca a aproveitar !!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 20:14)

*NOAA: 2010 Tied with 1998 as Warmest Global Temperature on Record*

Summer 2010 the second warmest on record, Arctic sea ice continues its 14-year decline

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2010/20100915_globalstats.html


----------



## Kispo (29 Out 2010 às 14:37)

Os dados mais recentes denotam uma queda abrupta das temperaturas a nível global do planeta (La Niña a fazer estragos; actividade solar mantem-se em níveis baixos, ?????incremento na actividade vulcânica????):


----------



## Kispo (5 Jan 2011 às 20:36)

Temperatura média global do planeta em Dez 2010 (dados dos satélites)

De realçar que em Dezembro continuámos com o fenómeno La Niña e o sol apresentou níveis baixíssimos de actividade.

*UAH:*






*RSS:*


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2011 às 18:20)

*2010 iguala recorde para ano mais quente a nível mundial *



> *2010 iguala recordes*
> 2011-01-21 (IM)
> 
> A nível mundial, o ano de 2010, de acordo com os mais recentes dados divulgados pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial , deverá ser o mais quente de sempre, juntamente com os anos de 2005 e 1998, sendo que a temperatura média da superfície do globo no ano passado foi 0,53ºC acima da normal de referência mundial de 1961-1990.
> ...


Mais em:

IM
Metoffice
WMO


----------



## Kispo (21 Jan 2011 às 20:01)

*Dados dos satélites:*



> As far as the race for warmest year goes, 1998 (+0.424 deg. C) barely edged out 2010 (+0.411 deg. C), but the difference (0.01 deg. C) is nowhere near statistically significant. So feel free to use or misuse those statistics to your heart’s content.



Os dados acima são da *UAH*
Já no caso do *RSS *a diferença é maior (+0.55 em 1998 e +0.51 em 2010)


----------

